# So it’s now down to the PM883t vs the pm 835



## chiroone (Jan 3, 2018)

OK, so I finally decided that I’m going to narrow it down to the 
PM 833t and a PM 835. I understand the. PM 833t is an extremely finally made Taiwanese machine, and seems to be the top-of-the-line of the square column type Mills. The 835 on the other hand is kind of a smaller 3/4 size knee mill that is sort of a hybrid between a Taiwanese head and a Chinese body. Anyone that owns these machines care to chime in on the benefits/deficiencies of each?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 3, 2018)

I printed out a spec sheet of each one, gathered the dogs, tossed the sheets on the floor and had them choose.
It's an even split, you'll have to get one of each! 

That's a tough one, depending on what you'll be doing with it - I'd go with the knee mill.


----------



## chiroone (Jan 3, 2018)

Another member here, 7 mile, commented that he has the 833t. He chose that over the pm knee mill because as he pointed out, even though the head is made in Taiwan, the lower portion is made in China to keep costs down. Therefore, the Ways would be aChinese made an item  and maybe not up to the  quality of the head.


----------



## Xyzzz (May 20, 2022)

I see this is from 2018. I wonder what he picked?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 20, 2022)

When I had this choice (2017) I went with the knee mill. So much more versatile.


----------

